# college team dq'd



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I got this from another board none of this is my opinions or writing just thought it was something for all to look at.


So ran across this and it makes me sick that flw would screw some guys like this... guess i will be leaving my smokes or chew in the truck.... and btw they had over 15 pounds and won by 7... anyways this is from another post on a different board and the one of the guys answering some questions ref the event.... 
this is clint nowell with sam houston state. to those of you who think my partner and i cheated i have only this to say i have never cheated in my life and anyone who says otherwise can come say it to my face. i am upset to say that the reason you have all moved up a place is because we forfited our prize money and our regional qualification because of SMOKING A CIGARETTE. there is a video of myself and or my partner smoking. that is why we lost our winnings. This was done simply by a misunderstanding. we were under the impressioin that the only time you could not smoke was during a televised event. i hope that those of you who see this understand that we in no way cheated and last time i checked nicotine was not a performance inhanceing drug. ha ha. to those who said we did not cheat i appreciate it to those who said we were on the water you are wrong and should accept the fact that cigarete or not you still got beat and should not make assumptions about something you know nothing of. Clint Nowell


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Interesting stuff. I must say though, if it is in the rules that there is to be no tobacco use, then the tournament diretors did the right thing by enforcing the rule.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

tough young buck move 

I agree w/ the DQ, they fished well, coulda-woulda-shoulda...

Add to the list as to how cigs can be detrimental to you.

I watched some anglers get DQ'd for not wearing lifejackets while driving boat onto trailer...

Paying a late fee at the pre-meeting due to jerking around in the parking lot during the time they shouldve been 500 ft. North at the meeting location...

Weighing in 6 fish opposed to five...

Bringing dead fish to scales....

Not checking in on time...

They all stink- dumb bass moves, equals dumb bass DQ's/penalties

it's what makes it all go 'round-

nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well the rule was broke and the dq was earned. but i fully agree with clint nowell that it doesnt mean they were cheating. as a tournament direrector i have dq ,d people for many things example running wake in no wake zones passing in no wake zones unsportsman like conduct checking in late. having to many fish in the parking lot and yes drinking in the parking lot. all rules violations but i wouldnt call the teams cheaters just for rules violations.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah I just heard about this earlier today. Having fished in a couple of these FLW College events, I can say that the No Tobacco rule is pretty well known. It is also clearly written in the rules: #16, last sentence

The fact that there is video of them smoking a cig leads me to believe that this happened on the water, during the event. If it was after the weigh-in I would feel a lot worse than I do for them.

That being said, I do feel bad for the guys because they absolutely had a great bag and fished really well in the event. It's unfortunate that it was all taken away with a DQ.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> Yeah I just heard about this earlier today. Having fished in a couple of these FLW College events, I can say that the No Tobacco rule is pretty well known. It is also clearly written in the rules: #16, last sentence
> 
> The fact that there is video of them smoking a cig leads me to believe that this happened on the water, during the event. If it was after the weigh-in I would feel a lot worse than I do for them.
> 
> That being said, I do feel bad for the guys because they absolutely had a great bag and fished really well in the event. It's unfortunate that it was all taken away with a DQ.


the quote below states that they were not on the water but it doesnt matter. no matter how stupid a person feels a rule is, its still a rule and if you break it then you deserve the punishment.


----------

